# your absolute favorite song!



## X (Aug 30, 2008)

your favorite song of all time, and the genre. 

ill start:

band: three days grace. 
song: never too late.
genre: metal.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 30, 2008)

I like waaaay too many songs to pick one as my favorite.  Most of my favorite songs are by The Killers, since I've been addicted to their music for almost 3 years now.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2008)

The Killers are good, but Imma have to go with The White Stripes. Their music is pretty much constantly awesome.

Edit: my favorite song is actually "Never Wanted to Dance" by Mindless Self Indulgence.


----------



## bozzles (Aug 30, 2008)

I like too many songs and have too many crazy listening kicks to choose one.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 30, 2008)

''Return To Innocence'' by Enigma. New Age... I guess


----------



## DanFox (Aug 30, 2008)

"Buried Alive By Love" and "Funeral Of Hearts" by HIM, metal. All time favourites, can't really choose between them..


----------



## Magikian (Aug 30, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> band: three days grace.
> song: never too late.
> genre: metal.





DanFox said:


> "Buried Alive By Love" and "Funeral Of Hearts" by HIM, metal. All time favourites, can't really choose between them..



^ NOT METAL. 

Band: Scar Symmetry
Song: Holographic Universe
Genre: Metal.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 30, 2008)

Band : KoRn
Song : Freak on a Leash
Genre: Nu Metal

^^


----------



## CraskWolf (Aug 30, 2008)

Song: Shine On You Crazy Diamond (All Parts)

Artist: Pink Floyd
Genre: Awesome (actually, prog rock. But you should really know that)


----------



## X (Aug 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> ^ NOT METAL.



i was going by the genre that it stated when i downloaded it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2008)

Mine is Somewhere Out There by Linda Ronstadt and James Ingram from the An American Tail soundtrack.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2008)

Yea, I'm positive Three Days Grace is not metal. Metal is more like, say, Mushroom Head (don't hold me to that example, though).

Oh, my favorite band is now SOAD. First person who says they're metal gets a boot to the head.

Oh, one more thing:
Nu metal. The base goes clickity-clickity-click.


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 30, 2008)

Band:  Super Furry Animals
Song:  Night Vision
Genre:  Rock


----------



## Magikian (Aug 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Oh, my favorite band is now SOAD. First person who says they're metal gets a boot to the head.



*points to their self-titled album*

They merely degraded from metal to rock, slowly.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2008)

This is true. Yes, their older stuff was metal but....

Still, they're awesome.


----------



## Kender3421 (Aug 31, 2008)

Favorite song is tough. I got at least three. "Vampire Heart" by H.I.M, "Mad World" by Gary Jules and "Before I Forget" from Slipknot. Also, not one of my favorite songs but if your like metal and "Mad World," check out the cover by Evergreen Terrace. Pretty good cover in metal form.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 31, 2008)

Uhmmmm 
this is way hard.

Its Dangerous Business Walking Out Your Front Door-Underoath (screamo)

Plays Pretty for Baby- Zolof and The rock and roll Distroyer (pop-punk)

The Priest And The Matador- Senses Fail (The song is soft rock they're more post-hardcore though)


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

Either "Anybody Listening?" or "I Don't Believe in Love" by Queensryche. From back when heavy metal was still good.


----------



## X (Oct 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> From back when heavy metal was still good.



heavy metal isn't good anymore?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

It hardly exists anymore, honestly.  Everything these days is some sort of 'core.'  And it's all shit.


----------



## Takun (Oct 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It hardly exists anymore, honestly.  Everything these days is some sort of 'core.'  And it's all shit.



On that note....



Cosmonaut/Enfilade (it's a toss up at the moment)
At the Drive-In
Post-Hardcore with some Progressive elements

<3

I do have many songs and favorites change =/


----------



## X (Oct 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It hardly exists anymore, honestly.  Everything these days is some sort of 'core.'  And it's all shit.



do you happen to have the names of any good heavy metal songs?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

Queensryche.  That's all you need to know.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 10, 2008)

_Good Stuff_ by Clor. The genre is apparently alternative.


----------



## King Gourd (Oct 10, 2008)

Really too many to list.....but for now I will have to say;

Song: Beauty of the Beast
Artist: Nightwish
Genre: Power metal


----------



## Xwing (Oct 11, 2008)

Song: Children of the night (remixed by DJ bluecore)
Artist: Nakatomi 
Gendre: The remix sound like a Trancore tune


----------



## Talvi (Oct 11, 2008)

Opeth - Deliverance


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 11, 2008)

New Radicals - You Get What you Give.

Makes me happy everytime I hear it


----------



## mmmke (Oct 11, 2008)

artist: the presets 
song: my people
genre: electronic
link  v
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ufW2INWmM


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 11, 2008)

Song: Surburban Train
Artist: Unknown
Genre: Relax Pop


----------



## zaal (Oct 11, 2008)

Song: Infernal Sun
Artist: Septic Flesh
Genre: Atmospheric Black/Death Metal

Song: Autumn Aurora
Artist: Drudkh
Genre: Atmospheric Black Metal

can't decide between the two :/


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 11, 2008)

Septic Flesh is atmospheric black/death, not doom metal.....and Drudkh is good stuff 

I have way too many songs that I like..


----------



## Seffywuff (Oct 12, 2008)

Artist: Spiritualized
Song: Ladies and Gentlemen, We are Foating in Space
Genre: space rock (this song in particular is not gospel at all, despite their name)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 13, 2008)

Um, right now-

*Singer:* Johnny Mandel
*Song:* Suicide is Painless
*Genre:* Don't know

Interesting tidbit- Mike Altman, son of the director of the movie M*A*S*H wrote the lyrics to the song at the age of 14.  'Suicide is Painless' is also the theme to M*A*S*H (movie and series).


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

To difficult as for today:
Tom Petty-Last DJ


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

Venetian Snares - Pwntendo

Pwntendo is a mix of video game sounds and heavy drums. It's so violent and intensive. Still makes me do head bangs even though I've been listening to it for over 2 years. I just love it.


----------



## XBlackxRainbowX (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm stuck on three:

*Singer:* Akira Yamaoka
*Song:* The Room
*Genre:* Silent Hill 4: The Room -- Game Sountrack
*-*
*Singer:* Panic! At the Disco
*Song:* Build Me God, Then We'll Talk
*Genre:* Emo(?)
-
*Singer:* System of a Down
*Song:* Violent Pronography
*Genre:* (Not Sure) XD


----------



## Kano (Oct 26, 2008)

Band: The Beatles
Song: Across the Universe
Genre: Awesome.


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 27, 2008)

Leo Kottke and John Fahey are great, but my favorite artist is Michael Hedges, hands down. It's too bad he died, but he was probably the most original guitarist we've had in years.

His _Live on the Double Planet_ album is my favorite, I can't choose between any of the songs from it...

It's officially "New Age" music, but his composing defies a label, and I don't think "New Age" fits him very well. I rather like the names he gave his music himself: "Spike Collar Guitar," etc.


----------



## Trapmagius (Oct 27, 2008)

Opeth - Master's Apprentice
Progressive death, they say. I call it art.

On a related note, their Damnation album goes well with the season.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Oct 27, 2008)

sevendust - driven
sevendust - seasons


----------



## Mr Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Song : Phantom pt II
Artist : Justice 
Genre : Electro


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 27, 2008)

Right now it's Too Good For Me - Guy Taylor however it changes daily.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 27, 2008)

love potion number 9


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 27, 2008)

Song: "I Love You Always Forever" by Donna Lewis.  Believe it or not, it took me eight years to find the name and artist after hearing it for the first time.  It was before the 'Net took off, though.

Band: Pink Floyd

Genre: I'm torn between Trance for activity and Ambient for relaxation.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

bane233 said:


> love potion number 9



Between my best friend and I, "Love Potion No. 9" is the ending phrase for any part of a song that we can't remember the words to and start mumbling the tune through.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 27, 2008)

Daft Punk - Da Funk


----------

